# Free printable. Embalming Fluid Label.



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Free printable. Embalming Fluid Label.

http://hellomysweet.me/free-printables/

'printable PDF version'

All pages are sized to fit 8.5x11" paper.

Plus... Apothecary Jar Labels For Download.jpg (keep clicking on it to magnify)
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Byq...EyZC00MTMyLTk0NjAtZmQ2MmZmNGEwZmZj/edit?pli=1


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Prices Very Reasonable!" -


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Excellent! Thanks for the links. ...good stuff.

The only downside is...now I gotta come up with yet another project to use 'em. I'd like to say "I hate it when that happens."...but for as often as I keep going back to that particular font to sip...I don't think I can sell it as a "hate". <sigh>

But seriously...thanks for the links!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Here's a real one.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Sweet....thanks for the links!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello My Sweet! Strikes me funny!! Site has cool graphics!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Evil Bob- 'Helps restore and retain lifelike tone in skin and tissues'? Well, hell, since I have the face of Granny Clampett.... pass the bottle.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

love it! thank you!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

so using these this year


----------

